# Study group for PE Exam



## Vids (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey 

we are few of us on studypal, studying together for PE Exam. We have put our profile and study schedule as well. Let me know if anyone is interested. 

Thank you !


----------



## nappyhontas (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello I am interested in the studying group. Can you send me an email with details XXXXX

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk
 

EDIT: A moderator has edited this message to remove personal email information. Please private message the thread author and do not post your personal email on a public forum.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 6, 2017)

Vids said:


> Hey
> 
> we are few of us on studypal, studying together for PE Exam. We have put our profile and study schedule as well. Let me know if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thank you !


Which PE Exam??


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Which PE Exam??


Really, kf? You looked at this thread and didn't see the personal email in the only other comment to it? Are you slipping? 

Kidding!


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 6, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Really, kf? You looked at this thread and didn't see the personal email in the only other comment to it? Are you slipping?
> 
> Kidding!


leg, I have no idea what you are talking about.  ??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Really, kf? You looked at this thread and didn't see the personal email in the only other comment to it? Are you slipping?
> 
> Kidding!





ptatohed said:


> leg, I have no idea what you are talking about.  ??


She's referring to someone posting their personal email address. To which I stopped moderating a long time ago. If someone wants to share their personal email address on public forum, that's their problem. :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> She's referring to someone posting their personal email address. To which I stopped moderating a long time ago. If someone wants to share their personal email address on public forum, that's their problem. :thumbs:


Thanks, but I'm still lost.  Not sure why she called me kf, not sure what personal e-mail address we are talking about.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Thanks, but I'm still lost.  Not sure why she called me kf, not sure what personal e-mail address we are talking about.


Ya the post was mis-leading since she quoted you and then hassled me about it. These new moderators I tell ya....&lt;smh&gt;


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Thanks, but I'm still lost.  Not sure why she called me kf, not sure what personal e-mail address we are talking about.


Ooops! Clearly, I was confused. I'm sorry! You are clearly not kf, and I have no idea why I confused you two. I'm sorry!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2017)

Shame on me!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 7, 2017)

So can we ban a moderator?  Just asking for a friend...


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2017)

I could delete all evidence, but instead, am accepting it and moving forward. But life will never be the same.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 7, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Ooops! Clearly, I was confused. I'm sorry! You are clearly not kf, and I have no idea why I confused you two. I'm sorry!


I was trying to figure out how kf was short for ptatohed.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> I was trying to figure out how kf was short for ptatohed.


Now you know.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 7, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Now you know.


And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Joe!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 7, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


>


Good show man.


----------



## Kith (Dec 7, 2017)

I am interested in studying as well. Please send me the email.


----------



## jasonah (Dec 7, 2017)

I would also be interested in this if possible. Thanks,


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 8, 2017)

So no one is going to declare which exam they are studying for to see if this study group would even make sense?  :shakehead:


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 8, 2017)

Would love to study with any environmental folks. I am skipping out on the April exam cycle but will be trying to study between now and April to keep the material fresh.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 8, 2017)

To follow up - if any Civil PE candidates are studying for WRE/env, would like to study with you all too.


----------



## nappyhontas (Dec 8, 2017)

Sorry did not know about the no personal email rule.

Anybody taking the Transpo exam want to form a study group? I'm in the south FL area. HMU!!!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 8, 2017)

nappyhontas said:


> Sorry did not know about the no personal email rule.
> 
> Anybody taking the Transpo exam want to form a study group? I'm in the south FL area. HMU!!!


It's not necessarily a rule, but more of a guideline so user's can protect themselves from unwanted contact. This is a public forum that is searchable by an infinite amount of spam generators (separate from the spam generated on EB.com though  ) across the WWW. In which they use algorithms to scour the Net looking for email addresses to exploit. To be on the safe side, it's recommended that personal contact info exchanges be done via PM. :thumbs:


----------

